# Priming Fluval Filter Help!!!



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a Fluval 404 Filter and I just cannot get it to work when it's in the tank. No matter how much I pump the water won't go out the output on its own. There will be a stream of water, but that stops the moment I stop pumping. However, I tried taking the output out of the tank and lowering it to a bucket on the floor, so that the output is sort of below the canister. When I do this, it works perfectly, water flows out of the output without me having to do anything. But the moment I raise it back up, the water flow stops.

I'm seriously going crazy over this problem. If anyone could help that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Motor is not running or the impellor isn't turning. When you bring the output down its just creating a syphon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxtail said:


> Motor is not running or the impellor isn't turning. When you bring the output down its just creating a syphon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm confident that the motor is running because when I plug it in, it vibrates. So I guess the only other possible issue is that the impeller isn't turning. Do you know why this is? It's a new impeller, I just put it in. Could it be because of the fact that the impeller cover is broken on one of the clips? It still stays in place but would that cause any problems?


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Are you sure your pumping action (hehe)(j/k) is resulting in that little bit of water movement? Pressure seems to be the problem. Fill all your lines with water and make sure your canister is topped up than 2 inches of air @ the top. I've had issues such as this but was solved when I made sure the lines had water.

That or you have a pinhole leak in the line and your drawing in air along the tubing.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

were you careful not to break that silly ceramic shaft the impeller go's over? that happened to me once I was in rush and broke shaft and nothing!! will not work!!! broken clip wont matter had one of those still worked but shaft!! as stated above make sure those hose's are full of water and there's NO air canister is full!! should go if motor is running.


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

mrbob said:


> were you careful not to break that silly ceramic shaft the impeller go's over? that happened to me once I was in rush and broke shaft and nothing!! will not work!!! broken clip wont matter had one of those still worked but shaft!! as stated above make sure those hose's are full of water and there's NO air canister is full!! should go if motor is running.


WOW Thank you so much!!! The problem was the ceramic shaft, I believe. Now that I look closely, the tip of it seems to be broken. I just messaged Hagen as well and they also said the ceramic shaft and impeller cover needs replacing. I'll order some new parts online and hopefully it'll work this time. Thanks again, you're a lifesaver! Like!


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone else who helped out as well!


----------

